# Dragon Quest Builders 2 custom textures



## BennyXCross (Jul 14, 2022)

Hey everyone, 
I've created this thread so we can share custom textures for Dragon Quest Builders 2 (DQB2) that we came up with.

Here are all the tools you'll need to create your own textures!

Enjoy!
BenXC


----------



## BennyXCross (Jul 14, 2022)

I'll start with the companion cube from Portal 2.

The filename tells you which g1t texture pack needs to have this texture replaced.

Simply use the provided qg1t_tool and open the 02664.g1t file.
Browse to the three textures in the bottom right corner named Tex 380, Tex 381 and Tex 382.
Replace each individual texture by clicking on the button at the bottom called "Replace (browse)", and select the texture with the same name.

The tool saves the changes to the 02664.g1t file automatically after replacing a texture.

Now open the Linkdata Browser provided by Turtle-Insect and go to the tab "pack".
Then select the just altered g1t texture in the "Unpack Path" and click on the big "pack" button below, this will take a few seconds up to a minute.
Now it will ask you to save it as a 02664.idxzrc file (this is the packed/compressed g1t texture file which the game will recognize).

And lastly we are going to reimport the packed texture.
For that we have to open the Linkdata file from DQB2.
Click on the "..." button in the top right corner and open the Linkdata.idx file located inside the DQB2 Steam folder:
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\DRAGON QUEST BUILDERS 2

Now that its open we can browse all the files in the "IDX" tab inside the Linkdata file.
Scroll to the Index number 2664.
Now click on the "Import" button next to it and wait a few seconds up to a minute.

Once it's done the Linkdata has been saved and you can start the game.

Enjoy!


----------



## dqb2thank (Sep 11, 2022)

Thank you for your research. Can you tell me the 'linkdata number' of the headtype and facetype?


----------



## BennyXCross (Sep 11, 2022)

dqb2thank said:


> Thank you for your research. Can you tell me the 'linkdata number' of the headtype and facetype?


That one I haven't found out yet unfortunately. The problem is also that they are inside a different kind of container where 3D model files and textures are put together, and we don't know yet how to reimport those.


----------



## dqb2thank (Sep 12, 2022)

BennyXCross said:


> That one I haven't found out yet unfortunately. The problem is also that they are inside a different kind of container where 3D model files and textures are put together, and we don't know yet how to reimport those.


Thank you for your kind reply.  I want to take off some of characters' helmet .    T.T


----------



## dqb2thank (Oct 3, 2022)

Successfully changed the appearance of some stroy characters. Anessa, molly, etc ...

I will share the method after more research. thanks.


----------



## aeroon (Oct 7, 2022)

dqb2thank said:


> Successfully changed the appearance of some stroy characters. Anessa, molly, etc ...
> 
> I will share the method after more research. thanks.


I've been trying to figure out how to do this with the protagonist. I've been using Cheat Engine, but I've had no luck figuring out if Cheat Engine is even capable of switching out model parts with value swapping alone. Please let me know if you find anything, and good luck!


----------



## dqb2thank (Nov 25, 2022)

aeroon said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to do this with the protagonist. I've been using Cheat Engine, but I've had no luck figuring out if Cheat Engine is even capable of switching out model parts with value swapping alone. Please let me know if you find anything, and good luck!


Sorry I'm late

1.Open the save file with 'save editor'

2.Export the data of "story people" that you want.

3.open 'export data' file wih "hex editor"





4.In most cases, it would be 41/21/61/01 ---->

 Change to 11 or 31 or 51 ( recommend 11) -->save

5.import the data




6.you must input  "face, head, body number"

7.save and dqb2 run

-----I changed Sister Esther head type


----------

